
How to keep the lights on without burning the planet - lifeisstillgood
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23831810-100-how-to-keep-the-lights-on-without-burning-the-planet/
======
lifeisstillgood
There has been a good thread on carbon capture etc recently, and I thought
this might be an interesting roundup of our (the species) options.

